# BMW E36 318is



## Ethan3F (Jul 23, 2020)

K so I've had my car for a couple months now and as I'm driving my hazards will randomly turn on and off without me interacting with anything related to them. Also when it's just sitting off no key in it they'll randomly flip on idk what could be causing it at this point I've just pulled the fuse for all my blinkers


----------

